# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  مشكل كند شدن برنامه

## Ali_Beginner

با سلام
اگر سرعت اجراي برنامه پايين اومده باشه چه تنظيماتي ميشه براي بهبود سرعت و حذف اطلاعات زائد ديتابيس روي ديتابيس انجام داد ؟
با تشكر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این موردی که فرمودید به خیلی از پارامترهای گوناگونی بستگی داره. موردهای زیادی در سایت برررسی شده اند.پیشنهاد میکنم جستجو کنید اول مطالب مختلف رو بخونید اگر چیزی دستگیرتون نشد با دید بازتر سوالتون رو بپرسید.

----------

